# equipment



## redpiranhas4 (Feb 23, 2003)

im gonna be running a fluval 404 on - my 60 x18x15 tank with 4 -3"red bellys is this gonna give enough oxgen and current with a spray bar or can u get powerheads that dont req uplift tubes?


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

i think it should be ok. i would have a little extra filteration then needed.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

Oooo! Oooo! and welcome to the board.!


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

a 404 should be fine just set up the spray high at the top of the water level and a power head would not hurt at the other end placed at the top aiming down (901) powerhead is what i use.

WELCOME TO THE BOARD!!!


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

I haven't had a problem with my fluval 404, but have heard that the rubber seal does tend to break and leak. I would get an ac300 up in it as well or another filter besides the fluval.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Dont rely just on your FluVal for oxygen alone. A powerhead (with/without an uplift tube) or even a bubble wand would also be a sufficient add on.


----------

